# LeRoy Smith



## lorbay (Apr 7, 2018)

Did anyone know LeRoy Smith died. If it was posted on here I must have missed it. I was reading a post on Facebook and one of his nephews mentioned it. I dealt a lot with him back in the days of Smittys Pen Works. 
Lin


----------



## greenacres2 (Apr 7, 2018)

Sorry to hear that.  I've only been at this a short while, but the LeRoi Royale and Caballero have become two of my favorites.  Just did a Caballero this morning, will post photo shortly.  Seems fitting I did one today.

Thanks LeRoy, RIP.
earl


----------



## magpens (Apr 7, 2018)

Very sorry to hear about the passing of Smitty. 

He was a consistenly positive influence here on IAP in many ways.

I have no doubt that his memory will persist vividly for many of us for a long time.

If you have a link to his obituary, I would appreciate it, Lin.  Thank you.


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 7, 2018)

Now I know I do not come here as often as I once had but something like this should have been announced if someone knew of this. Maybe it was and I missed it also. Leroy was a member and fixture of this site for quite some time. He and I locked up in some back and forth banter over the years. I found him to be a very educated man and was fun to jostle back and forth. 

He had contributed much to this site over the years and his development of his business has left a mark on the pen making community which will live on for ever.  If this to be true then RIP Smitty.


----------



## greenmtnguy (Apr 7, 2018)

Not much to be found. Found this on a funeral home site. No full obituary
General Information
Full Name Leroy Smith
Date of Death Thursday, March 29th, 2018


----------



## magpens (Apr 8, 2018)

Here is the info that I found by doing a Google search for: Obituary Leroy Smith March 29th, 2018 . The first is the search itself. . The second and third are two items revealed in the search and the third is probably the most relevant.

https://www.google.ca/search?q=Obituary+Leroy+Smith+March+29th%2C+2018+&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox-b&gfe_rd=cr&dcr=0&ei=krXJWuyCBeHe8Aei76SADg

https://obittree.com/obituary/us/delaware/dover/bennie-smith-funeral-home/leroy-smith/3462475/

Leroy Smith Service Details - Dover, Delaware | Bennie Smith Funeral Home

There is provision for any/all of us to post a message of condolence on the funeral home website.  I have done that.


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 8, 2018)

Seems to be his last post. Pretty fitting. 

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f160/exotic-blanks-153106/


His tag line

Smitty37
Passing from this life is not the end - it's the beginning.


----------



## skiprat (Apr 8, 2018)

Sorry to hear of his passing. My condolences to his friends and family.


----------



## RKB (Apr 8, 2018)

Very sorry to hear this news.  Smitty was awesome and I will miss him.

Rod


----------



## TellicoTurning (Apr 8, 2018)

I'm sorry to hear of his passing... never met him, never had any dealings with him other than here on IAP, but I liked him and enjoyed his posts.... scary thing is, he's only about 3 or 4 years older than me.... 

I've missed his postings and will miss him.


----------



## Terredax (Apr 8, 2018)

I didn't know Mr. Leroy Smith, but it is sad to hear of anyone's passing. It makes an impact on someone, or even many people. You may not see the grief and broken heartedness it causes.

Knowing that this can happen to anyone, at any time, should make people value and cherish life. There are no do overs.

My condolences to Mr. Smitty's family, and his friends.
I hope all can find peace with their loss.


----------



## Super Dave (Apr 8, 2018)

RIP Smitty, he was a valued member of this site. His contributions to our craft are many.
Condolences to his family.

Dave


----------



## turncrazy43 (Apr 8, 2018)

So sad to hear of Leroy's passing. He was a fine man and contributor to the pen making community. My thoughts and prayers go out to his family. He will be missed.
Turncrazy43


----------



## Curly (Apr 8, 2018)

I'll miss Smitty. He brought energy to the forum.


----------



## TonyL (Apr 8, 2018)

> Here is the info that I found by doing a Google search for: Obituary Leroy Smith March 29th, 2018



Thank you Mal. I just posted my condolences. Smitty helped me a lot when I was just starting out - always available to talk me through something. I was hoping he had much more time after his retirement. Sad news.


----------



## jeff (Apr 8, 2018)

Wow, I was not aware of this until a few minutes ago. I was out of town this weekend and out of touch for the most part. (Thanks, Mal for letting me know.)

Saddening to read this. He was quite a character and a significant contributor to the growth of the IAP. He provided a wealth of information over the years, and made significant financial contributions. His manager mug bids were legendary and have never been topped. I had a few great phone conversations with him over the years. We're a better place for having him with us.

RIP Mr. Smith


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Apr 8, 2018)

Wow. In the beginning of my penturning adventure, I spent a lot of time...and money...working with Leroy. I was just digging through my boxes of Smitty's pen kits the other night thinking that I probably subsidized a small portion of his retirement.

I will be forever thankful for the knowledge he shared, the kits he brought to the market, and the conversations he participated in both here and on Facebook. My sincerest condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## TonyL (Apr 8, 2018)

Does Smitty have a surviving spouse (I thought he did); is there something the IAP members can do for her? I would be "in" if something is arranged. Ed and Dawn may know.


----------



## GaryMGg (Apr 8, 2018)

LeRoy was a strong supporter of the ServicePens program I ran.
He sold kits at nearly cost for contributors and gave kits to some who wanted to participate and lacked funds.

RIP Smitty; you’ll be missed my friend.
Condolences to his family.


----------



## Katya (Apr 8, 2018)

Oh, I'm sad to hear this. I remember him well from years back, and bought from him early in my pen making time. If we can organize some kind of tribute then count me in.


----------



## Dalecamino (Apr 8, 2018)

I sure hate hearing this news. My condolences to his family and friends, RIP Mr Smith


----------



## Scott (Apr 8, 2018)

Awww, dang!  I’m going to miss Smitty!  Rest In Peace my friend.

Scott.


----------



## dangre (Apr 8, 2018)

You'll be sorely missed Smitty. Thank you for everything you did. Godspeed my friend.


----------



## edstreet (Apr 8, 2018)

Seems that in death as well as interactions we just missed the boat on things. I know he loved to argue and debate with others and that was not all there was to him but that was how he will be remembered by many.


----------



## Pete275 (Apr 8, 2018)

Very sad news. I will miss his wit and wisdom on this site. Rest In Peace Mr. Smith.

Wayne


----------



## Dehn0045 (Apr 8, 2018)

I can't say I got to know Smitty, even in the "online" sense.  Looking through his most recent posts I found that he had responded to one of my early posts, a kind and generous response to a silly newbie penturner, I know it is one of the many posts that made me feel welcome here.  I truly believe that it is these quiet acts of kindness that make a man.  As Tony has already suggested, if there is a direct way to help Mrs. Smith, I am also "in", otherwise it appears that I can (and will) help indirectly by adding some of Smitty's kits to my next ExoticBlanks order and make the most beautiful and high quality pens that I can make, I'm sure that would make Smitty happy.  I offer my condolences to his family and friends.  Rest in peace Mr. Smith, you will be missed.


----------



## tbroye (Apr 8, 2018)

Just read about Leroy's death on a Email from Exotic Blanks.  I was saddened by the new.  Leroy was a character who loved a good discussion.  I bought many kits from and found to be easy to talk to and get advice from.  I will treasure a Pen he made and sent to even more now.  God's Speed Leroy you'r a good man.


----------



## edman2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Tony, According to an email from Ed at Exotic Blanks, Smitty's wife is indeed alive and will continue to receive percentages of the sales of items from Smitty's Pen Works through Exotic blanks.






TonyL said:


> Does Smitty have a surviving spouse (I thought he did); is there something the IAP members can do for her? I would be "in" if something is arranged. Ed and Dawn may know.


----------



## chrisk (Apr 9, 2018)

Condolences to Smitty's friends and family.


----------



## papaturner (Apr 9, 2018)

My condolences to the Smith Family.


----------



## Monty (Apr 9, 2018)

My deepest sympathy to the family.


----------



## moke (Apr 9, 2018)

When I first talked to Smitty he was "photographically challenged".  I had done some business with him and he knew I owned a camera store and studio, he reached out to me to ask a question or two, and I sent him a tripod and a release, to help him.....I never asked for any money nor was I going to accept any.... many people have helped me along my way, I figured it was paying it forward....that bothered him a little.  About a year later, I made an off handed remark about doing some pens for the troops in someone else's  posting about where I should send them, and a couple days later 20 kits, bushings and a drill bit just showed up from him.  He was going to pull his weight, no matter what......
RIP Smitty, he was a good man!


----------



## leehljp (Apr 9, 2018)

Smitty was a helper, for sure! We are going to miss him!


----------



## brownsfn2 (Apr 9, 2018)

I had the privilege of making an Emperor Abalone pen for Smitty that he won in an IAP auction.  He was such a great guy to work with.  I was honored that a pen I made ended up in his collection.  He will be missed for sure.


----------



## Ligget (Apr 9, 2018)

Really is sad news, prayers to his family!


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Apr 9, 2018)

I have turned over a thousand of Smitty's kits for the troops and couldn't have without his support and help. May God bless his family in this time of his passing. He will be missed.


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 9, 2018)

OLDMAN5050 said:


> I have turned over a thousand of Smitty's kits for the troops and couldn't have without his support and help. May God bless his family in this time of his passing. He will be missed.




Please contact me when you need more kits.  We are happy to continue his generosity relating to the military projects.

Ed


----------



## LouCee (Apr 9, 2018)

I missed this thread over the weekend, I heard about this from the Exotic Blanks email. Smitty was one of the great ones, he will be missed. My condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## edicehouse (Apr 10, 2018)

A couple years ago Angelina entered the youth pen turners contest, and used one of Smitty's kits with Brooks blank.  He sent an email asking if she would be willing to sell it or trade for it.  I asked her and she said trade for it.  Well he asked what "we" wanted for it.  I was just simply replied, what ever you think is fair.  Well his fair was a whole lot more than what I thought was fair.  He was a great man.  I called him a couple times and talked to him on the phone with questions.  Always willing to help us.

This is a great loss, and my sympathy goes out to his family and friends.


----------



## keithlong (Apr 10, 2018)

So sorry for his family. Will be praying for them. I too have turned several pens for our troops and a lot of them were from his generosity. He will be missed. I think one of my pens ended up in his collection also.


----------



## keithbyrd (Apr 11, 2018)

Here is a link to the email posted by Ed at Exotic Blanks:
https://mailchi.mp/exoticblanks/penmaking-loses-a-good-friend-leroy-smith?e=01f2e49b38


----------



## seamus7227 (Apr 11, 2018)

wow, this comes as a shock for me. He will be dearly missed but I know he is in a far better place than this life. Till we meet again Smitty, miss you buddy.


----------



## MDWine (Apr 11, 2018)

Always sad when one of "ours" departs this world.
Evidently he was prepared spiritually, as indicated by his tag.
Godspeed Smitty... Rest in his arms


----------

